# Learn a new skill this month



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

March is upon us. I would like to encourage everyone to take on a challenge this month. It can be as small or as big as you want. For example, learn how to work with sugar or chocolate. Maybe learn a new cuisine like Thai, East African, or Japanese. Don't sit on your butt, improve yourself! 

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, you mean like learning to make baby food?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Kuan this is one of the best things I have read lately  You are so right!

I will work into making great dishes for one


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, I'm going to need to learn right the holidays 

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about?

Ah, the ides of March? (is that right?),

So, Kuan, why don't you start us off?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Aha!!!!! 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Finally! People are catching on! 

Kuan


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I took Kuan suggestion to heart and changed it slightly. At our safety meeting yesterday I had all the employees write down what they wanted to learn this yr. I gave them no guidelines to work from. I received a nice list to work from some work related some not. I spent the better part of today lining up the resources to make alot of these things happen for my employees. It should be a fun year.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Kuan,this is a very good idea.I`ve already started though as i`ve been looking at African cookery.There isn`t much of a demand for at the moment here in the U.K.thanks to McD`s,Burger King,etc.I`m also making enquiries about other meats e.g. crocodile,from a number of suppliers.We are in an industry that constantly changes,let`s go with the flow.

Chef1x,you refer to the Ides of March which is March 15th,the day Julius Ceasar died.Does this day have some other significance? A new thread may be needed for that to be explained,Leo.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

this month? groan, but im already doing business law, hospitality marketing, management accounting, strategic management and organisational behaviour.

And perhaps research and reports.

i dont know how much more i can do.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I have the world's worst handwriting, so I am teaching myself calligraphy.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm learning....

:blush: 

..how to drive....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hmmmm.....more art in food. There is a new french chef in town that turns me on. He's done pasta through a printer with squid ink so " you can eat your words". He treated me to his first chef's table in the kitchen of Faust and asked, " is there anything your allergic to, or don't care for" 8 courses later/3 btls of wine.....what a sense of play this man has.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll be learning how to say "No". I'm one of those people that others can get to do their work for them.  

I also have to pare down the amount of after-work activities that cut into my sleep, which I badly need right now. :crazy:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

This is starting to look an awful lot like the New Year's Resolution thread!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm going to try to better understand political speech4es. For the life of me, I can't find any of those tremendous breaks for small business that our great leader referred to in his State address.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Hmmm, I for one am gonna start listening more to panini's posts, a very even-headed fella!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, but don't you think that it would be better if we made new month's instead of New Year's resolutions?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'd love to learn to do embroidery.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Wouldn`t this be harder for a lot of people to achieve?


----------

